# Turbo why not



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

why will nissan not bring any of there turbo engines over to the states? I know emissions and testing and other stuff but come on. Both Subaru and Mitshbishi have theres and not to mention the older Supra. SR20DET rb26det or tt. If nissan had turbo cars nissan will make more money in the states. I think personely they should bring over a new version of the gti-r to go up against the WRX and EVO...tell me if you agree. AWD turbo Nissan 

http://www.gti-r.org/main/gtirs/Caleb1.html
http://www.gti-r.org/main/gtirs/CashyNew.html
http://www.gti-r.org/main/gtirs/craig-gtir3.html
http://www.myselector.freeserve.co.uk/Revs1.jpg



i picked the forum cause the GTI-R is a b14.....sorta


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I'd be first in line to get one  .


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

i'd like it more if they brought over the skyline gt/r than the gti-r


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

NeoDurden said:


> *i'd like it more if they brought over the skyline gt/r than the gti-r *


 They already do. Go to http://www.motorex.net/m_home.html. Hope you got deep pockets .


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well i dont know of too many people that car throw down nearly $100,000 for a car (VspecII). IMO, if i could then i would probably buy a porsche. so if we could get some of these(in the picture) or a new version, that would be great.

:::me likey:::


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

[/B][/QUOTE] 

this car is freakin' awesome man


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Those are called pulsars in my part of the world (not nx2000). We got several of 'em down here but unfortunately I don't think they made any after 1997. Friend of mine actually owns one. Its quick as hell. Unfortunately as with most things down here cars are extremely expensive ..even 2nd and 3rd handers. So I'm in the b14 wishing it was like a Pulsar :<


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

hmm...i was informed that one was only able to buy one overseas and have it shipped over...driving the price to the upwards of 150,000 per car.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so yer saying these cost more than a skyline GT-R v spec?


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Isn't there going to be a 350Z turboed version that pushes close to 400HP in the next few years? That's what I heard somewhere. But yeah, why no turbo small displacement engines, that is where the cheap thrills are.  Just think if we would have gotten the 200SX instead of the 240SX S14 there would have been a decent competitor to the RX7. Hmmm....or wrong class...


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, statistics rule business. Here in the states, AWD Turbo really ISN"T all that popular. That is the reason for the death of the Mitsu GSX (turbo AWD) and GX (turbo). The bulk of the american market seams to want SUVS or gas savers. Plus it is hard to sell a product in a market of big motor bias. People even you stick to what they know and are generally scared of change. Renault had a sweet hatch here back in the day, sales lacked, not do to appeal but it was Renault. Fiat, people still love them, gone. Etc, etc, etc. Additionally and most noticable is the demise of the 300zx ($) and supra ($$), both TT, but RR (fun, fun, fun). Fashion ranking on both, gorgeous. New production, dead.

Nissan is just now making a comeback in the states. Give them time and maybe we will get what we want. But I doubt ever to get the "skyline" as we know it. 

But is the grass really greener on the other side? We copy and want what the JDM and Euro have yet they both copy and want what we have.

Rambling over. 

Thank you for your time. Call again.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

I hear that the R35 skyline will be going to america in 2004 and that it will have around 450hp, that should kick some american ass. Possibly it will be a V8 TT, match that with the all american V8 muscle cars 
As for the GTi-Rs I see no reason why they shouldn't be in the states, we've got them here in Iceland of all places (not many though) and what a beutiful thing they are... really dominant cars among hot-hatches. There is at least one for sale but I doubt that anybody would sell any of them out of the country, we'd all hate to see them leave you know and cars are really expensive around here... you could maybe get one with 130000km on it for around $15000


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Skyline is already here in the states. It's called the Infiniti G35. Okay, so it's only the chassis, not the motor or full-on suspension.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Come on, very people outside of the US want US cars. Well let me re-phrase that, where I come from people would rather have an Impreza, Evo or Cosworth Escort than a Corvette, Mustang or any other US makers.

Its a different culture. American motor sports are more oriented to stock car racing and dragsters. Furthermore, American highways...long expansive strips of road.

Europe and the rest of the world tend to follow more rally oriented sports. Not even so much the CART or F1 the FIA might try to convince people... being that rally is more popular and rally WRX editions of most those cars are available to the public ...its clear Evos, Impreza, Cosworths, etc.. heck even the Focus is gonna be more popular.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the g35 is the sedan version of 350z with 40 less hp a luxury version and i read that the skyline gt-r is coming out the next model year and they say alot of it was due to gran tourismo 3 a-spec


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

i love watching the WRC rally series...it seems to be almost dominated by the pugeot teams the best...i like the tiburon and the impreza models tho...good stuff...fun to watch


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You can get GTiR's in America. It's getting them legal that causes problems. There's a guy in Miami who drives his around on the street.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so what does it take($$$)??? i came across a classifieds ad that had 4 for sale in the UK. not really planning on getting one...

\\\look at next post/// i think that is UK


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SUNNY GTI-R 2.1 63K, J-reg, a must see, front intercooler, metallic black, true 320+ bhp, thousands spent, ring for full spec, £8,000 ovno. Tel: 07767 305804. J25/015








PULSAR GTI-R ‘94(L), Trust manifold, turbo, ext w/g, front mount i/c, oil cooler, KAD type C calipers, 335mm discs, Gab/Whiteline suspension, £1,000s spent, offers around £10,000, call for details. Tel: 07876 548586. Email: [email protected] (Swansea). J25/019








PULSAR GTI-R K-reg, 70,000 miles, uprated suspension, exhaust, brakes and wheels, MoT and tax, full Jap and UK service history, tuned to over 300bhp, house forces sale, £6,495. Tel: 01736 731591 (Cornwall). J25/052

PULSAR GTI-R 1994, 42K, T&T, rare white, concours condition, 16” Speedlines, s/s exhaust, new Yokos, t/timer, Samco hoses, adjustable suspension, meticulously maintained, £6,750. Tel: 07801 722666 (W.Yorks). J25/033


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

u can check ebay motors they got some nice stuff


----------



## hotshtsr20 (Feb 1, 2003)

the reasons why there are very few turbo cars in America are:

1. People here are afraid of turbos and their reliability.
2. People have a misconception that turbo lag means you will have uncontrollable power when all you wanted to do was pull away from a stop sign on sunday. Basically, that partial throttle may result in violent amounts of power when you breathe on the gas, and at a moment when you dont expect it.
3. Gas is cheap, so displacement is king.
4. SUVs dont need turbos, they just need huge engines, they have the room for it.
5. Americans will have a hard time swallowing the extra maintenence needed for a turbo car, despite the savings you would have in gas costs.
6. American insurance companies have raised premiums for turbo cars to exponential levels, mainly due to the above.

And there you have it, my first post to NissanForums.com, it will likely be one of thousands (any SR20deforum members know what I mean)


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

phastphuker said:


> *Unfortunately, statistics rule business. Here in the states, AWD Turbo really ISN"T all that popular. That is the reason for the death of the Mitsu GSX (turbo AWD) and GX (turbo). The bulk of the american market seams to want SUVS or gas savers. Plus it is hard to sell a product in a market of big motor bias. People even you stick to what they know and are generally scared of change. Renault had a sweet hatch here back in the day, sales lacked, not do to appeal but it was Renault. Fiat, people still love them, gone. Etc, etc, etc. Additionally and most noticable is the demise of the 300zx ($) and supra ($$), both TT, but RR (fun, fun, fun). Fashion ranking on both, gorgeous. New production, dead.
> 
> Nissan is just now making a comeback in the states. Give them time and maybe we will get what we want. But I doubt ever to get the "skyline" as we know it.
> 
> ...



GSX is awd turbo and its GST for fwd turbo FYI


----------

